# FYI _ MOK Waverazor at Tracktion.com



## sostenuto (Apr 18, 2017)

This very new Synth concept finally available now at intro $75. (vs later $150.)
https://www.tracktion.com/products/waverazor

Became aware through PlugInGuru _Livestreams_ (April 8 and April 15) and seems there is much potential.




Just a heads-up as so new and so much development yet to come ......
No vested interest at all .... just impressed and learn so much from John L.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Apr 21, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> This very new Synth concept finally available now at intro $75. (vs later $150.)
> https://www.tracktion.com/products/waverazor
> 
> Became aware through PlugInGuru _Livestreams_ (April 8 and April 15) and seems there is much potential.
> ...


Yes I'm demoing this now. Seems the only limitation on the demo is not being able to save your own presets but I need more time. Also a pluginguru livestream attendy


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> Yes I'm demoing this now. Seems the only limitation on the demo is not being able to save your own presets but I need more time. Also a pluginguru livestream attendy



Oh yeah ... recognize your sign-in ! Not so synth-accomplished, just years with Omni/2, Massive, Absynth5, Spire, and almost everything Guru .. 
Want to support this effort, but lots to sort. Glad to see videos to help! Mentioned on Reaper as well, but no follow-up
OBTW ..... really wrestling with decision to pick up BT Phobos this early in the game ! I advised Skippy re. post here luv'ng Phobos using Roli board. Lookin at small (37 Grand) one also.

LiveStream = Thom B


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 2, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Oh yeah ... recognize your sign-in ! Not so synth-accomplished, just years with Omni/2, Massive, Absynth5, Spire, and almost everything Guru ..
> Want to support this effort, but lots to sort. Glad to see videos to help! Mentioned on Reaper as well, but no follow-up
> OBTW ..... really wrestling with decision to pick up BT Phobos this early in the game ! I advised Skippy re. post here luv'ng Phobos using Roli board. Lookin at small (37 Grand) one also.
> 
> LiveStream = Thom B


Hey Thom B! Yes Skippy is truly fun to hang out with on a saturday afternoon. I'm usually winding things down in the studio at that time so it works great. Learned lots from his sessions. 
Having a lot of fun with waverazor, especially on the 42" touch screen. I find the 2 big circles and all other parameters easy/quick to manipulate while playing. And after creating, the way I have cubase setup I'm left with all these automation lanes of all the parameters I touched during the performance. 
BT Phobos looks very interesting. I've got a few Spitfire libs they always put out solid products.
Got to go work now so see you at the next livestream


----------



## sostenuto (May 2, 2017)

Great to hear ! Making one more Post hoping for truly interested and capable Users to checkout *MOK Waverazor* and critique. Hope it gets solid exposure moving forward. Doubt I can extract a lot right now, but Intro cost makes it a good bet for later ....


----------

